# Our Moose



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

Moose is ten months old, and growing. He's also good with our goats, but I watch him around kids. Trying to set him up for success. We love him.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, so big and tall, no wander his name is moose, nice dog.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow! He is a big boy!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Wow he is big! What breed?


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

His dam is a purebred GP, and his sire is a Pyr/Anatolian mix. He is already bigger than both his parents, as is his littermate sister which we also kept. I purchased both of his parents as adults, and his sire's breeder I know feeds Purina Dog Chow. I've always given them good food, plus raw meaty bones, and milk and whey when available.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

How handsome!! I love his name!


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Beautiful


----------

